# exercise, i want to but doc said no, suggestions?!



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi there, I am 46 and 5 weeks pregnant after an embryo transfer  (2 embryos) with a donor egg, partner's sperm.
I was pregnant last year but sadly about the same time I had a miscarriage, also double embryo transfer, same breakdown.
No specified cause, have never been pregnant before.
I am about 5feet and 7.6 inches and I intentionally lost weight before this pregnancy, I was overweight.. So I guess I was about 155 when I got the embryo transfer. (Ideal weight would be 130 but I did lose about 15 pounds pre transfer). I think I have already gained 5 to 7 pounds since then and it's only been two weeks! 
The problem is that my body really really needs exercise such as moderate pace on the elliptical machine. I need about an hour a day of aerobic excercize or I will gain way too much weight. I am trying to eat healthy but the fitness part is really important. I have no other health issues and I did work out frequently, although not at a hard pace, before getting pregnant. 
The Czech doctor here just said, due to my age this is a very risky pregnancy and I should not exersize. I realize I could walk an hour a day but I don't think that will cut it.  Is she being over zealous?  I mean can't I swim or something? 



Thank you!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We don't usually advise swimming in the first trimester. If you usually do lots of exercise, its usually ok to carry on. However , as it is more risky this pregnancy, it might be best to just do gentle exercise afor now, so maybe a stroll for an hour rather than anything strenuous,

All the best 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks. I will try long walks! I guess the risk is my age and that I had a miscarriage before? Although am guessing the miscarriage was just meant to be, you know, it was very early and I think it was a chromosomal thing. But my first hcg reading is like 2000 something so I might have twins, who knows! What about yoga?!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think even with yoga, they often like you to be over 12 weeks, but check with the teacher, they may be happy for you to go earlier,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

thank you so much. one more question: what are your feelings on hair coloring?!

I have dyed blonde hair with dark brown roots and I desperately need to do something. Can I have it done at a salon? Highlighting better? Maybe semi permanent dye? Too bad live with it?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

If you let your hairdresser know, they will be able to advise you on the safest way, and will make sure theu don't go too near your scalp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aspiringmum (Nov 20, 2010)

thank you!!!

i noticed that British midwives do not caution against smoke salmon.

I live in the Czech Republic and our smoked salmon in the supermarket comes from norway. What do you think?

I promise to leave you alone after this! It's just so hard here, am an American living in the Czech Republic and my obgyn gave me NO advice whatsoever!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Although its not on any lists of what not to eat, it has been one of the foods to contain listeriosis, so i would either avoid it, or be certain that it is from a reputable source,

Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

